# Salute, bin der Neue und komme wohl öfters mal vorbei



## Steinar (9 Aug. 2020)

Hallo zusammen
nachdem ich mich hier etwas umgeschaut habe und jetzt
da ich die Mindestbeiträge erfüllt habe auch einiges mehr sehen kann
wird es nicht ausbleiben das ich ab und an paar Kommentare dalasse 
Scheint ja ein nettes Forum zu sein wo man viel Entdecken kann 
Ich danke hier mal allen die das Forum mit ihren Zutun so beleben 
Also man sieht sich am Board
So long


----------



## General (9 Aug. 2020)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## dante_23 (26 Aug. 2020)

herzlich willkommen, Steinar


----------

